# request  : playonlinux



## goraxmax (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I want FreeBSD desktop more user friendly. So the binary of playonlinux:
http://www.playonlinux.com/fr/download.html

Can help to this way.

Playonlinux use wine to install lot of applications from microsoft windows world  with wine configuration ready to go.

Maybe creating a port could be easily (if linux binary are installed)
and very helpfull for those like me who need some microsoft world applications.

Can you create it?


Thanks for all.


----------



## ManaHime (Aug 17, 2012)

I am not entirely sure how well would PlayOnLinux work on Linuxulator but I'm not sure I'de put my trust on a compatibility layer that runs on a compatibility layer...

Why not just using emulators/wine or emulators/wine-devel instead and have native wine??


----------



## goraxmax (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know if a compatibility layer runs on a compatibility layer, and i am not able to give a response at this question :r
Some one can look for it?

Using wine is better than nothing, but Playonlinux is a reference for those like me which like the most "usr friendly " desktop.

Playonlinux contain only scripts to download and set up a precise wine version linked with a precise software from playonlinux list (Microsoft office 2010, startcraft II, Diablo III, etc...)

It is possible to "translate" Playonlinux script for Freebsd? (into a new port?)


----------



## lme@ (Aug 17, 2012)

It could work, but it needs some work to remove all the checks for Linux and Linuxisms.


----------

